# Misconceptions and Assumptions



## GunnersMom (Jan 25, 2008)

Don't mind me - I just need to get it off my chest. I've lived with GSDs for 41 years so you'd think I'd be used to the misconceptions and assumptions people make about the breed. And yet, it can still tick me off beyond belief. 
I'm getting the clear impression that Gunner isn't exactly liked or welcomed here in our new apartment complex. We've met a couple people who don't seem to be bothered by him, but it's obvious that most people try to avoid him like the plague. 
He did have a couple episodes shortly after we moved in where he lunged at other dogs. He wasn't being aggressive at all, just reactive. He wasn't used to seeing other dogs in "his yard" and he didn't quite know what to do about it. He got used to it and has now gone back to being the perfect gentleman he's always been. And I really doubt that those two incidents have anything to do with people's reaction to him. The first one - the toy poodle he reacted to - doesn't even live here. The woman lives in another complex next to ours. And the owner of the little Puggle that he reacted to is actually one who seems to like him. He's met her dog now and it's all good.
But everyone else... ugh. People who stop and chat with me when I have Riley out, go out of their way to avoid me when I'm out with Gunner. And I mean, it could not be more obvious. Gunner is one of the most well-mannered, well-behaved dogs in this complex, yet everyone wants to avoid the big, scary GSD. 
Yesterday was the kicker. Gunner and I were trying to take a peaceful morning walk. There was this guy out there whose Doodle (or whatever it's supposed to be) was lunging and barking and growling at another guy and his Black Lab. Well, Gunner and I decided to avoid all that commotion and went the other way. We rounded a curve, later on, and saw this guy again, about 20 or 30 feet ahead of us, coming our way. He stopped, choked up on the leash to the point where he was practically holding his dog by the collar and just stood there. I had already seen how this dog behaves, so I got Gunner off to the side and had him sit for me. That's when this guy actually had the nerve to ask me if MY dog is safe to walk by! For a split second, I thought that maybe he was asking because his own dog is so out-of-control, but no. I quickly saw the looks he was giving Gunner and it was clear he had implied that MY dog is the threat here. I couldn't help it. I looked at Gunner (calmly sitting at my side) and said "Does he LOOK okay? He's not the one lunging and growling here, so yeah... I'd say it's fine." 
Then about five minutes later, we ran into a woman who always stops to chat with me when I'm walking Riley. She gushes all over him (or tries to - she doesn't understand that's he's shy with strangers.) It was the first time I'd run into her with Gunner and she wouldn't come near us. She stopped quite a distance from us, told me that he's a beautiful dog and kept going. I'd already told her about Gunner - that he's well-behaved and friendly - but obviously she doesn't want to get too close to him.
The guy I mentioned before, with the Black Lab - same thing. He'll chat when I have Riley, but turns and goes the other direction when I have Gunner. 

I'm just sick and tired of it. Gunner is getting the cold shoulder just because he's a GSD and it annoys me to no end.
There's a younger couple here that I would really like to make friends with. They have a little female Pit (maybe a mix, but the Pit is quite obvious.) They're not allowed here, so how they get away with it, I don't know. But if Gunner is getting the cold shoulder, I can imagine what they go through. I've seen people turn around and do a one-eighty when they see her coming too, and she's very well-behaved and calm. Maybe us 'outcasts' can hang out together. 
Just had to vent. Need to get it off my chest here, before I open my mouth and unload on someone here at the complex.


----------



## diana72805 (Mar 15, 2010)

Agreed! Some people are just silly. 

Personally, I kind of like that people are intimidated by our dogs. I mean, I know it certainly can come across as mean when they get the cold shoulder- but for me, one of the (many) reasons that I fell in love with this breed is that at first glance, heck, they look scary to people! 

Plus, it's great that many of us on here have dogs that are, generally speaking, well-behaved and can show the disbelievers that the GSD breed are not full of viscious monsters!


----------



## GunnersMom (Jan 25, 2008)

diana72805 said:


> Agreed! Some people are just silly.
> 
> Personally, I kind of like that people are intimidated by our dogs. I mean, I know it certainly can come across as mean when they get the cold shoulder- but for me, one of the (many) reasons that I fell in love with this breed is that at first glance, heck, they look scary to people!
> 
> Plus, it's great that many of us on here have dogs that are, generally speaking, well-behaved and can show the disbelievers that the GSD breed are not full of viscious monsters!


 
That's what I aim to do, if I can keep from getting annoyed with people. (And if they'd give him half a chance, of course.)
It just chaps my backside. I thought that living here would be good for my dogs. I thought that it would help bring Riley out of his shell, since we get to see people and other dogs almost every time we go out. And I thought that Gunner would have a ball - social butterfly that he is. LOL. It's working out well for Riley, but not for Gunner.

And what really irritates me is, like I said, they're both well-behaved and well-mannered. _Especially_ compared to most of the other dogs we encounter. They're all barking, growling, lunging and acting crazy... but they're also labs, terriers, puggles, etc., so no one seems to care. They see the big, ferocious GSD coming (walking nicely next to his owner, not bothering anybody) and they all do an about-face and head the other direction. It's just ignorant.

At least he gets to visit with the one little puggle pup, when we see her. And I'd like him to meet the cute little Pit. At least he'll have a couple "friends" here that he can socialize with. Heck with the rest of 'em.


----------



## diana72805 (Mar 15, 2010)

GunnersMom said:


> At least he gets to visit with the one little puggle pup, when we see her. And I'd like him to meet the cute little Pit. At least he'll have a couple "friends" here that he can socialize with. Heck with the rest of 'em.


I bet when people see him playing nicely with the Puggle and then the pit, they'll see he's approachable! We were in a puppy class this past winter and ofcourse all the other dogs had to be chi-mix and poodle sorts. They were terrified! Clutched their little babies and Jaz wasn't even looking at them. Then when they saw him playing with another dog and flopping over onto his back, letting the other dog jump all over him, most of them became more accepting :wub:


----------



## GunnersMom (Jan 25, 2008)

diana72805 said:


> I bet when people see him playing nicely with the Puggle and then the pit, they'll see he's approachable! We were in a puppy class this past winter and ofcourse all the other dogs had to be chi-mix and poodle sorts. They were terrified! Clutched their little babies and Jaz wasn't even looking at them. Then when they saw him playing with another dog and flopping over onto his back, letting the other dog jump all over him, most of them became more accepting :wub:


I hope you're right. I'd like it to work out that way. I don't want him to be "that dog" -- the one everybody's afraid of and talks about behind his back. LOL. 
And I know I may be projecting emotions here, but he always looks so bewildered, and almost hurt, when people turn away from him. He looks up at me like, "Why are they doin' that? Where they goin'?" It makes me sad, then I get angry.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

I know how you feel as we have a big mostly black male GSD who generally likes to meet people although he can be reactive to other big pushy dogs also.

But all you can do is to try to ensure your guy acts nice and generally most people will eventually warm up to you and him. For the ones that don't - then BAH and to heck with them.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

When I see any dog, Pit, GSD, Rottie, Dobie, Golden Retriever, Husky. whatever, I want to run up and hug.Well of course after I ask the owner if its ok.lol.:wub:

Thats just so mean!

I bet ur babies are beautiful!

I tell you its Doggism!!


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

You just have to remember YOU know how awesome your dog is and that's what matters...who cares what some dude and his mismanged Doodle think?

At school last week the lady with the ANNOYING barking Chi pulled it away when Anna walked by...

Lady: "I'm sorry, I just don't normally let my little baby near dogs like THAT"

Me: "What? Well behaved non-yapping dogs? Yeah, I can tell"

You just gotta take it with a grain of salt...most of these people can barely handle their own dogs let alone believe someone can have a well behaved dog...they don't know what those are!


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

Ahahaha that's good Aubie!! 

Personally I'm fine with the cold shoulder as that is not common for us for some reason. Though ever since I got Akbar, more people have been randomly coming up and trying to pet him without permission, it gets annoying fast because he is not a golden retriever.. Be lucky that strangers don't just pet without asking though I can see it would be irritating if all you wanted to do was talk to the person.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Silly bandannas. Cartoon, seasonal, holiday themes. Give it a try!


----------



## GunnersMom (Jan 25, 2008)

mjbgsd said:


> Personally I'm fine with the cold shoulder as that is not common for us for some reason. Though ever since I got Akbar, more people have been randomly coming up and trying to pet him without permission, it gets annoying fast because he is not a golden retriever.. Be lucky that strangers don't just pet without asking though I can see it would be irritating if all you wanted to do was talk to the person.


That's a very good point and you're right. My dad said pretty much the same thing yesterday, when I was telling him about the incident with the Doodle and its owner. He pointed out that since so many of the other dogs here seem to be untrained and ill-mannered, it's probably a _good _thing that their people don't want them coming anywhere near Gunner. I was too busy being offended to think it all the way through, but after talking to him, I'm starting to think that it may be a good thing. 
Let one of the labs or the Doodle get too carried away and jump at him, or something. If Gunner were to correct them and let them know that he doesn't appreciate that, he'd get the blame (regardless of what the other dog might have done) because he's a GSD. Like dad said, he could see someone marching right up to the office with their goofy lab, complaining how the vicious German Shepherd snapped at their dog. Riley could do it and I doubt that anyone would bat an eye, but if Gunner did something like that, we'd have an aggressive dog complaint to deal with.

Once he said that, I realized that he's right and it's probably a blessing.



aubie said:


> You just have to remember YOU know how awesome your dog is and that's what matters...who cares what some dude and his mismanged Doodle think?
> 
> At school last week the lady with the ANNOYING barking Chi pulled it away when Anna walked by...
> 
> ...


LOL. Great comeback! 
I always feel so sorry for those little yappie dogs that have women like that for owners. It's no wonder that so many of those little things are neurotic messes. 



JeanKBBMMMAAN said:


> Silly bandannas. Cartoon, seasonal, holiday themes. Give it a try!


Ya know, I bet it would change the way people react to him. Didn't someone here post about that, once? I think I remember someone saying that their dog gets completely different reactions when he's wearing a pink collar.
I can't go _that_ far, though -- mom won't let me. LOL. I've threatened to get a pink collar for him before (because he can be such a girl) but mom always says "You are NOT putting a pink collar on him - you want to damage his psyche?" 
Might be able to talk her into the bandannas, though.


----------

